# Ξα μου εμένα



## Theseus (Oct 27, 2016)

What does the above Cretan phrase mean? Here is the context:-
"Ξα μου εμένα''...

<<Μισώ το κλίμα φτωχοποίησης και αλληλεγγύης που δημιουργείται. Δε θέλω να με ταΐζουν και να μου δίνουν κουβέρτες οι συνάνθρωποι μου. Το μόνο που θέλω , είναι να μπορώ να δουλεύω και να αμείβομαι αξιοπρεπώς. Και ξα μου εμένα όπως λέμε εδώ στην Κρήτη.>>


----------



## Themis (Oct 27, 2016)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10430-it-s-your-call-shout


----------



## Theseus (Oct 27, 2016)

Thanks, Themis.


----------



## Themis (Oct 27, 2016)

Στη συγκεκριμένη φράση το ουσιαστικό νόημα είναι:
Από κει και πέρα είναι αποκλειστικά δικό μου θέμα. Εγώ θα κάνω τα κουμάντα μου και δεν θα μου φταίει κανείς άλλος.


----------

